
Please get your digital affairs in order - mp3jeep01
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/15/please-get-your-digital-affairs-in-order/
======
linsomniac
On the topic of TOTPs: Yes store backup codes in your password manager or
elsewhere. But most password managers can also store the TOTP itself. I
recently upgraded Bitwarden to the plan that includes TOTP, and it's working
out very nicely.

